# Book Recommendation



## Newbie! (20 Feb 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good book to read? I generally like crime/thrillers and more recently read The Bookseller of Kabul and The Kiterunner and really really enjoyed them. Im pretty much open to anything once it comes highly recommended by a few people. Any thoughts?


----------



## putsch (20 Feb 2010)

For crime/thriller genre I would recommend Dona Leon's series about Inspector Brunnetti set in Venice -


----------



## gordon (20 Feb 2010)

Bone by Bone just read it a page turner


----------



## k&d (20 Feb 2010)

If you liked the kite runner you will enjoy 'a thousand splendid suns'


----------



## BillK (20 Feb 2010)

You will find many good reviews of the "Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" and the two other books in the trilogy on this forum.


----------



## Newbie! (20 Feb 2010)

I read the first two books in Girl with the Dragon Tatoo series. The first was pretty ok but the second was rubbish...definitely wont be reading the third. 

Looking up the other suggestions now. Sorry, have also read A Thousand Splendid Suns..should've said.


----------



## gordon (20 Feb 2010)

"bone by bone" is written by Carol O Connell it is set in California


----------



## RMCF (20 Feb 2010)

Shadow of the Wind.


----------



## MandaC (20 Feb 2010)

If you liked A Thousand Splendid Suns, Bookseller of Kabul, Kiterunner....you will like Half of a Yellow Sun, set in Biafra.  Loved it.  Also, The Bookthief.  I read Shadow of the Wind and did not enjoy it, though many of my friends did.


----------



## Chocks away (20 Feb 2010)

Any of J D Robb's (Nora Roberts) murder mysteries. Tess Gerritson (a former medical examiner) has a case by case number of books.


----------



## decembersal (20 Feb 2010)

Half of a Yellow Sun - will second that, very good book.


----------



## BillK (21 Feb 2010)

Try "The Lovely Bones" by Alice Sebold.


----------



## themetunegal (22 Feb 2010)

Recently read 'The Day of the Jackal' by Frederick Forsyth and thought it was an excellent thriller. Would highly recommend.


----------



## dodo (22 Feb 2010)

We need to talk about Kevin by Lionel Shriver
Shaddow of the wind           by Carlos Ruiz Zafón
Catcher in the rye               by J. D. Salinger,
to name a few

all super reads


----------



## Brianne (27 Feb 2010)

For murder mysteries I would recommend Ian Rankin's Rebus books, Peter Robinson, Jonathan Kellerman, Faye Kellerman, Stuart McBride, Val Mc Dermaid, Reginald Hill ( Daziel and Pascoe books), Stephen Booth, Michael Connolly, John Connolly, Peter James, Mark Billingham, John Harvey, Ruth Rendall and Henning Mankell.

For medical murder mysteries, try Kathy Reichs and Patricia Cornwell.

For espionage try John Le Carre , Len Deighton( London Game, Mexico Set and Berlin Match), William Boyd and Ken Follett.

For thriller I would recommend Frederick Forsyth, John Grisham.

Ruth Rendall writing as Barbara Vine writes some very interesting twisted tales. Hope all this gets you started on one of the most enjoyable activities of all.


----------



## missdaisy (2 Mar 2010)

I would second 'The Book Thief' and 'Half of a Yellow Sun'. I have 'Shadow of the Wind' on my to read list.


----------



## Deiseblue (2 Mar 2010)

To my mind the best crime novels ever were written by Raymond Chandler , my own favourite is The Big Sleep but they're all excellent and all still in print and readily available which says it all really.
Ross McDonald is another great crime writer.


----------



## foxylady (2 Mar 2010)

Newbie! said:


> I read the first two books in Girl with the Dragon Tatoo series. The first was pretty ok but the second was rubbish...definitely wont be reading the third.
> 
> Looking up the other suggestions now. Sorry, have also read A Thousand Splendid Suns..should've said.


 
I am surprised to hear that you didnt like the girl with dragon tattoo books as anyone I know that has read them as thoroughly enjoyed them - myself included


----------



## batty (2 Mar 2010)

foxylady said:


> I am surprised to hear that you didnt like the girl with dragon tattoo books as anyone I know that has read them as thoroughly enjoyed them - myself included


 
I didn't like the girl with the dragon tatoo books either, found them stodgy with gaping holes in the plot.

Reading the Little Stranger, Sarah Waters at the moment.  Bset book I've read in ages.


----------



## Newbie! (2 Mar 2010)

Based on all the recommendations here, I bought Half a Yellow Sun so I'll report back here after. 
thanks for the recommendations....will get to the rest later.


----------

